# MK Slipper Boots



## shan (Jul 29, 2012)

Machine Knit slipper boots.


----------



## jkt (Apr 14, 2011)

Very cute. do you have a pattern you can share or source?


----------



## irishfour (Jul 23, 2011)

I too would love the MK pattern for these boots


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

I like the cuffs! Great job.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Those are great and look so comfy and stylish! :thumbup:


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice job.


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

I agree! Who wouldn't like them?


----------



## wtaber (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice job. I like your closure at the back.


----------



## Azuriteblue (Apr 12, 2013)

Those are adorable! Is there a pattern you can share?


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

This technique could possibly be used for the ankle sections;


----------



## shan (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry, the pattern is in my head. It's going to take some work to get it out!! lol


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Very cute. 

Robin


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

I, too, love the slipper boots. That braid technique is to die for. :thumbup:


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Your slipper boots looks very cute and warm.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

shan said:


> Machine Knit slipper boots.


These do look comfy!! beautiful work!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Lovely slippers,well made.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Really beautiful work!


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Very pretty love the colours.


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

If you get it down I would love to try these slippers for the family for christmas. Thanks


----------



## Wool nut (Sep 30, 2014)

Wonderful knitting


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

Adorable! I can hardly wait to reteach myself my knitting machine. Your slippers are adorable!


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Ooohh! I love these slipper boots. Would really like to buy this pattern.
Marge


----------



## jendavemaliaj (Nov 23, 2013)

These are gorgeous - Great Xmas presents - please, please share pattern!!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

These are adorable


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Those are great.


----------



## Blue Pearl (Jan 25, 2014)

Amazing slipper boots!!! Are these made on the midgauge knitting machine or bulky? I love the decorative braid and button embellishment...nice touch!!


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

love them! they look like a fun item to learn to do...and fun to wear! You are so creative! Count me as one that would love to get ahold of the pattern too when you work it out Really you should put it for sale and we all could help to support your creativity!


----------



## shan (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the awesome comments, I surprise myself sometimes  They were done on a Brother 260 bulky. I will work on writing it down as soon as I get caught up with my orders. 10 pr made, 9 to go! Plus 6 hats, an XL mens cardi, 2 coat zippers, 2 pants to be patched..... Not enough hours n the day!! lol


----------



## k2p2ssk (Jan 12, 2014)

I just watched that technique on youtube the other day, how cleaver of you to use it for boot cuffs!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

k2p2ssk said:


> I just watched that technique on youtube the other day, how cleaver of you to use it for boot cuffs!


Can you post the you-tube vid others are pleading for the pattern and the OP doesn't have time...All you have to do is short row knitting...then pull the "loops" through the "loops" across the work; easypeasy.


----------



## jendavemaliaj (Nov 23, 2013)

Did you ever get a chance to figure out the pattern for those wonderful slipper boots? if you did would you forward to me? PLEASE


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

jendavemaliaj said:


> Did you ever get a chance to figure out the pattern for those wonderful slipper boots? if you did would you forward to me? PLEASE


I have a similar pattern on my blog.  Ann


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes, watched the same video as the OP and generously posted it on your blog so all can find it easier. Thanks GA :-D


----------



## jendavemaliaj (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi. Were you ever able to get that beautiful pattern for those books out of your head onto paper?? Can you share?


----------



## tyger777 (Apr 17, 2011)

very nice when you have the pattern can you share Thanks


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I have one on my blog that is similar. It is called Red Riding Slippers in drop down menus for patterns. https://annsroost.wordpress.com/ It would be great if the original poster would share hers but if not perhaps this one will suffice.


----------

